
Hand Gesture Recognition Benefits Different Industries - banuba
https://www.banuba.com/blog/how-hand-gesture-recognition-benefits-different-industries
======
banuba
Learn what hand gesture recognition is and why there is a need for it, how
does this technology work and some examples where it's being used.

